# Need new smoker



## snarfer35

Finally tired of the cheap smokers that don't hold heat and fall apart after a few years. Looking for an indirect stick burner. Trying to find a good one for under $1000. Is it possible? Thanks for the help.


----------



## D.L.

I got a Lifetyme pit from HEB. Check them out Made in Uvalde I believe


----------



## daddyeaux

Check out the classified ads on here. There are several in there at your price range. The Hunting ads and the General Merchandise.


----------



## fishinfool

HEB has a few good models. My heb in Richmond had them all 20%off over the weekend. 

Look for something with heavy wall fire box. Most custom are 1/4in steel. Also make sure to clean the ash out of whatever you get as it will prematurely rust out a firebox if not kept cleaned out.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuff

I had a lifetime pit that lasted for years - sold it after 14 years and the new owner says it is still going strong. I would steer you towards a pellet grill (only because that is what I have and will never go back to a stick burner).


You can't go wrong with a Lyfetime pit!


----------



## ACC

*pit calculator*

Be careful if you consider buying one of those individual built pits listed on craigslist. Just because someone can weld 2 pieces of pipe together does not necessarily mean they know anything about pit design. If you go that route, run the dimensions through a pit calculator. http://bbqpitcalculator.com/.

I second the comment about keeping the ash cleaned out of the pit.


----------



## jreynolds

Big Bear over in Sugar Land makes a great pit. Might check him out since heâ€™s close to you. I cooked on one of his 20x36â€™ers for a while before buying my Yoder. Good guy too.

https://www.cbweldingandfabrication.com/


----------



## Leo

Vasbinders on 90 in Ricmond should be looked at


----------



## jtburf

Check this one out in classifieds...

https://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2616087

John


----------



## reel thing

Some of the buc-ees have some nice smokers. Ibought one there and very happy with the way it cooks and they are pretty heavy duty.


----------



## ksk

*BBQ Pits*

I heard that HEB plus stores have pits reduced.Has anyone seen/heard this?


----------



## Saddle Blanket

20% off at lake Jackson store

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Court

Get you a pellet smoker-You will thank me later-Makes beginners look like a pro.


----------



## CroakerChoker

Academy has one called the Brazos for $999, don’t remember the maker but it’s the same one I see Franklin cooking on in his YouTube videos. I’m waiting on my Texas Original Luling to be delivered, it was $1300. I was going to go with the Brazos butI just liked the dual thermometers and rack on the smoke box of the Luling enough to spend a few hundred more.


----------



## CroakerChoker

Also you could check out the Akorn by Chargriller, I had mine for 5 years and it performed like a champ, cooked everything on it. One big plus is that it used very little charcoal and wood during a cook. Price is around $300


----------



## randeg

*Smoker*

X2 on Big Bear Pits


----------



## Old Whaler

Vasbinders for sure. He has a lot of completed pits or will build you what you want. I live right by his place.


Leo said:


> Vasbinders on 90 in Ricmond should be looked at


----------



## cva34

Court said:


> Get you a pellet smoker-You will thank me later-Makes beginners look like a pro.


My thought exactly..dam near set and forget..What brand and pellets and choices hickory/oak/mesquete/apple blends is ...some brands are better

Ant burned a thing since I got mine ..Pit Boss is what I got ..is it best I have no idea ...sure been good to me...


----------



## Mbond

If your still looking for a smoker. I have one for sale Itâ€™s a 48x20 All Seasons with fire box . Used but in good shape and ready to cook. Selling because I have 3 and no need for that many!! $700 
Text me at 210-508-6801 for pics and questions Pick up in San Antonio! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chasin tails

I just had my Grilla Grill delivered yesterday. It is a pellet smoker. I am going to season it this weekend and smoke a turkey next week.


----------



## Parkerboy

Check out https://lonestargrillz.com

You won't be sorry and built in Willis, TX

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jleinneweber

D.L. said:


> I got a Lifetyme pit from HEB. Check them out Made in Uvalde I believe


X2


----------



## Cavjock22

Jleinneweber said:


> X2


X3... Love my lifetyme bbq smoker..You canâ€™t go wrong..


----------



## Pistol58

x2 on a Grilla. I was searching the forum to see if anyone else recommended one.

I did a ton of research before pulling the trigger on a pellet smoker. I was super close to purchasing the yoder 640, but went with the Grilla Silverback.

Couldnt be happier. I have done a couple racks of ribs already and plan on a pork butt this weekend.


----------



## randeg

Big Bear Pits I have had one for at least 5 years. I would say they are the best value for stick smokers available. And they are good guys. At least give them a call.


----------



## Vitostyw

Hi, if you're looking for something larger, try to check out this commercial kitchen equipment - they've got good options for kitchen equipment (and other stuff); we got some and are pretty pleased with the quality so far.
The customer service is also helpful.


----------



## ccoker

to the guys that have pellet smokers... do they REALLY do as well as traditional smoker? 
like, getting the smoke rings and penetrating a brisket?
has anyone had a brisket done on one that was was like "this is the best brisket I have ever had?"


----------



## Fishy Eye

Not the same. I have a really nice rec-tec 700. It is awesome for certain things. My big stick burner though, kicks its butt for top shelf bbq. smoke ring is NOT the same. Convenience versus quality is what the trade off is.


----------



## reel thing

*bucees and academy*

Bucees and academy both have old world smokers for $400 . Ibought one from buccees and they are heavy steel and well made. Smokes best brisket I've ever had.


----------



## ccoker

Fishy Eye said:


> Not the same. I have a really nice rec-tec 700. It is awesome for certain things. My big stick burner though, kicks its butt for top shelf bbq. smoke ring is NOT the same. Convenience versus quality is what the trade off is.


kind of what I figured..
I have a good, old school, heavy smoker but want something a bit bigger.

Also a gas grlll that I will add wood to get a bit of smokey favor..
It doesn't taste as good as when I use the other pit and charcoal/wood for sure.

Thinking of getting rid of both and getting this one..
https://www.magnumtrailers.com/lyfe-tyme-20x40dlfb-bbq-p6u|f1e.html


----------



## tommy261

I'm thinking about selling mine for less than 1/2 the price I bought it for.....$1500 may sell for $700.....old country smoker.























Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chase4556

ccoker said:


> to the guys that have pellet smokers... do they REALLY do as well as traditional smoker?
> like, getting the smoke rings and penetrating a brisket?
> has anyone had a brisket done on one that was was like "this is the best brisket I have ever had?"





Fishy Eye said:


> Not the same. I have a really nice rec-tec 700. It is awesome for certain things. My big stick burner though, kicks its butt for top shelf bbq. smoke ring is NOT the same. Convenience versus quality is what the trade off is.


I'd have to disagree with Fishy. I have a Lyfe Tyme stick burner, and a Pitt Boss copperhead 5 vertical pellet smoker. I can get the same smoke ring on the pitt boss as I can the Lyfe Tyme. Only real difference that I have noticed is just the ease of the cook. Pellet grill keeps itself rolling at the correct temp without needing to fiddle with it, stick burner holds the right temp after I have it set but I still need to tend to the fire. Pellet smoker is more on the "set it and forget it" type of deal.


----------

